# PSA - Petsec Energy



## yogi-in-oz (20 December 2005)

Hi folks,

PSA ..... since the last update, we have seen a
negative cycle come in on time, albeit only a 
pullback for one day, on 13122005 ..... 

However on 29122005, PSA will likely see the 
next negative cycle slot into place.

Meanwhile, TIME and PRICE are almost square
in PSA, as it approaches $2.oo ..... today,
it closed on 196.5 = 14 natural square.

Over the next few days, resistance will likely
build around 196 - 2.01, as price and time 
come together on 22-23122005 = summer solstice.

Sure, it can go above 2.01 ..... and another
breakout would have price and time targets, 
at 2.24 on 09022006 and 2.49 on 31032006 .....

..... but first, it needs to overcome resistance
at 2.01 and another negative cycle, on 29122005.

-----

Here's the geometry behind our astroanalysis
for PSA:

   03052005 low  =  83 cents

   23122005 high = 201 cents ???

0305-23122005 = 235 days

  Range 117.5 = 1/2 point per day

If the solstice is confirmed as a PSA high,
then the 50% retracement target, at 1.41
should come in on, 20042006.

See chart at:

PSA chart ..... updated 19122005 ..... 

Other support may be seen at about:

   182 - 170 - 159 - 141

Of course, this is just one techie's view and 
PSA will do what it must do ..... 

=====

Time cycles ahead for PSA:


   29122005 ..... significant and negative ..... 


Looking into 2006, January is mostly positive for PSA:

12012006 ..... minor and positive

17-18012006 ..... positive news ... finance-related.

30-31012006 ..... minor and positive


03-06022006 ..... minor news


10022005 ..... minor

21-22022006 ..... 2 cycles here ... significant financial news???


10-13032006 ..... 2 cycles here ... spotlight on PSA

29-31032006 ..... 2 cycles here ... significant and negative.

-----

happy trading

   yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (18 January 2006)

*Re: PSA alert ..... astrostuff .....*



Hi folks,

PSA ..... as per post above, we will be alert over the next 
couple of days for some positive news, as two time cycles 
come in together ...

..... finance-related ..... ???

happy days

yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 January 2006)

PSA ..... ticking up nicely ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## tarnor (19 January 2006)

mmm another oil and gas explorer.. how convenient .......


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2006)

Hi folks,

PSA ..... expecting some significant news
from the company this week:

10042006 ..... significant news here?

12042006 ..... minor cycle

26042006 ..... significant (financial?) news?

01052006 ..... minor news

12052006 ..... minor and positive

19-22052006 ..... 2 positive cycles here - finances?

30052006 ..... significant and negative news???

13062006 ..... negative spotlight on PSA

16-19062006 ..... 2 significant and positive cycles ... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## coladuna (5 May 2006)

What an awesome day for this stock. Rose 8.7% so far after an announcement which wasn't even that major.
Keep it going.   

I hold PSA.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 May 2006)

Hi folks,

..... it IS major, if you are punting on the fact,
that the TENS of MILLIONS of barrels of oil 
are really in-situ on this lease.

Operator ROC is usually very moderate in their
reporting ..... so, this field has some great
potential (and now blue sky in the share price).

Aussie oilers in this well, include PSA 25%,
ROC 40%, HZN 30%, and FAR 5% ..... 
happy days

  yogi


----------



## snapper_man (25 July 2006)

*PSA - Petsec*

Very first share I ever purchased 1993! Purchased just under $1.00 and held on for the ride over the next few years reached around $7.40 before the combination of low oil prices - $10 p/bl! and the decision to try their hand at a couple of deep water wells which came up dry led them to go bust (chapter 11) in the US. Still managed to make a good profit as sold on the way down $5.20 to $4. Got back into them soon after when under .10. The Petsec mkII ride has been very sweet. Any fans of PSA out there?


----------



## snapper_man (31 July 2006)

For those interested an Ord Minnet report released last week (see www.petsec.com )and a Petsec presentation today - see announcements.
A couple of highlights .... $3.46 valuation by ord minnet (currently 2.56) A forecast EPS for 07,08 and 09 of 45c, 40.5c and 54.8. Petsec believe they may increase existing reserves over the course of the '06 year by over 80%. 
My opinion is that their is a fair bit of additional upside in PSA especially if US gas prices return to high levels. 

Cheers 
T


----------



## eMark (27 August 2006)

Anyone have views on or experience with the stock Petsec Energy? 

Small cap oil & gas stock with not a whole lot written about the company.

Doesn't seem to be on many brokers radars as far as I can see....


----------



## eMark (25 September 2006)

eMark said:
			
		

> Anyone have views on or experience with the stock Petsec Energy?
> 
> Small cap oil & gas stock with not a whole lot written about the company.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be on many brokers radars as far as I can see....




Attention Yogi-in-Oz

Do you have a current opinion on this stock?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 September 2006)

eMark said:
			
		

> Anyone have views on or experience with the stock Petsec Energy?
> 
> Small cap oil & gas stock with not a whole lot written about the company.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be on many brokers radars as far as I can see....




Hello EMark,

A technical opinion for you:

MAYBE:
Support at $2.18
Trendline rejection at $2.45 
It keeps tanking to test $2.18 

....maybe.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 October 2006)

eMark said:
			
		

> Attention Yogi-in-Oz
> 
> Do you have a current opinion on this stock?







Hi folks,

As requested, here's some astroanalysis for PSA:

  02-06102006 ... rally may be short-lived

  13-23102006 ... should get a strong rally here

  03-06112006 ... alert for news from PSA

     10112006 ... positive (finance-related???) 

     14112006 ... positive spotlight on PSA

     24112006 ... short and aggressive rally here???

Where November was mostly positive, December 06 is
expected to be mostly negative for PSA.

     01122006 ... positive news

  04-08122006 ... negative cycle here and will be alert for
                  some news, that will mean some big changes
                  for PSA, in the longer term.

     14122006 ... significant and negative cycle

     22122006 ... significant and negative 

     28122006 ... minor and positive ... finances???


     05012007 ... significant and negative 

  10-12012007 ... minor, positive news - 2 cycles here.

     22012007 ... minor

     29012007 ... minor

 ====

*** Be sure to be watching for some major news, 
    around 14-15 February 2007 ***

More later.

happy days

 yogi


----------



## eMark (10 October 2006)

Thanks Yogi & Snake for your feedback. 

Always fascinated by your information Yogi. 

Snake, let's hope PSA can break through the above mentioned 2.45 resistance (trendline rejection) this time.

eMark


----------



## markrmau (10 October 2006)

Yogi, I asked you this once before but you mustn't have seen the post.

What the f*** are you talking about?

Do you seriously trade by looking at time interval based signals? Solar?

I am genuinely interested.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 October 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Yogi,
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> ...






Hi Mark,

..... simply use Gann's astroanalysis to confirm our
regular TA ..... 

Think about it ... PRICE axis is always VARIABLE, but 
TIME axis is always CONSTANT and therefore easier to
analyze ..... making the connection between the BOTH
price and time may also be done, with other astrotools.

happy days

   yogi



=====


----------



## markrmau (12 October 2006)

I'm getting a whiff of something brewing between PSA and HZN. Anyone heard anything?

Also Yogi, do you have a positive expectancy on your mix of gann and TA? Mind posting win/loss and avg price change for interests sake?

I wouldn't be surprised if you can make a profit this way. I think part of the key is to develop something that no one else is doing...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 October 2006)

Hi Mark,

Gann's astrostuff works for us ..... but really, it gets down
to whatever method works for you, as a trader ..... 

Win/loss ratio is good ... and certainly better than 50%
or a coin toss !~!

Average price change ..... don't know, as it is not really
an important figure, when looking for profitable trades.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (13 October 2006)

eMark said:
			
		

> Thanks Yogi & Snake for your feedback.
> 
> Always fascinated by your information Yogi.
> 
> ...




Mark,

A rejection of $2.60 with previous weak upward movement. Looking back at May there is certainly less interest in the stock at the moment.
Snake :drink:


----------



## doctorj (13 October 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> I'm getting a whiff of something brewing between PSA and HZN. Anyone heard anything?



I haven't heard anything, any chance of a PM with the gossip? 

I take it that means things are going well in the Beibu.  Miningnews.net believes there'll be a preliminary reserve assessment announced late this month.  Watch this space.


----------



## eMark (11 November 2006)

Almost a month since I last posted in PSA. I have to agree Snake, PSA has hovered around the 60's for a while now, topping at 2.74, and reaching a low of 2.46 yesterday, albiet with 2 gas discoveries in the last few weeks. What's it gonna take? Not one affected by general market fluctuations.

Any further update Yogi-in-Oz?

eMark



			
				It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> A rejection of $2.60 with previous weak upward movement. Looking back at May there is certainly less interest in the stock at the moment.
> Snake :drink:


----------



## eMark (16 November 2006)

bump...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2006)

Hello Barney,

How have you been?

Give me a chart on PSA. Is it up or down? What time frame?


----------



## barney (12 December 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hello Barney,
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> Give me a chart on PSA. Is it up or down? What time frame?





Howdy Snake,

Gotta be honest ... I'm a bit confused about PSA atm but I'll have a crack at it.  Imo the downtrend looks to be flattening out  It seems to be resisting the $2.40 level, so if it can hold above that over the next day or so, that would be positive. The longish tails on the daily prices indicate a possible bounce back. The heavy volume on the 10th shows a lot of interest (and the day was up)    Could possibly drop a little further considering the daily price range, but  I'd be expecting some consolidation of the sp (hopefully some upward movement with that good volume)   Time frame: looks like a possible trend reversal within a few days.  (The twiggs money flow is diverging from the sp as well) 

What do you reckon its up to?     Cheers Barney.

PS Chart did not upload will try it again


----------



## barney (12 December 2006)

Chart PSA


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Howdy Snake,
> 
> Gotta be honest ... I'm a bit confused about PSA atm but I'll have a crack at it.  Imo the downtrend looks to be flattening out  It seems to be resisting the $2.40 level, so if it can hold above that over the next day or so, that would be positive. The longish tails on the daily prices indicate a possible bounce back. The heavy volume on the 10th shows a lot of interest (and the day was up)    Could possibly drop a little further considering the daily price range, but  I'd be expecting some consolidation of the sp (hopefully some upward movement with that good volume)   Time frame: looks like a possible trend reversal within a few days.  (The twiggs money flow is diverging from the sp as well)
> 
> ...




Hi Barney,

The 8th: who is selling? Plenty of supply. Weakening holders maybe so maybe accumulation by those more in control. High volume and a small price spread could only mean weakness. Look at today. A drop lower than the 8th and it finished lower - low volume on that spike. It could test $2.20 ish  

Take care
Snake


----------



## barney (12 December 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hi Barney,
> 
> The 8th: who is selling? Plenty of supply. Weakening holders maybe so maybe accumulation by those more in control. High volume and a small price spread could only mean weakness. Look at today. A drop lower than the 8th and it finished lower - low volume on that spike. It could test $2.20 ish
> 
> ...




Snake, Just guessing, but the 8th high volume day did finish on the high, so there were obviously a lot of people prepared to buy the stock at that price as well as sell?? (and the general market was down on the 8th).  Could the fact that today, even though a down day may show some sign of resistance; rejected the low spike and finished in the upper half of the days range, and the low volume might be signalling the last of the sellers?, or am I looking too hard for positives?  
Even though it looks a bit iffy atm I always ask myself would I consider shorting a stock in this position, and this one I wouldnt be game to take that punt ?   What do you make of the Twiggs divergance. Its pretty contrasting to the SP.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Snake, Just guessing, but the 8th high volume day did finish on the high, so there were obviously a lot of people prepared to buy the stock at that price as well as sell?? (and the general market was down on the 8th).  Could the fact that today, even though a down day may show some sign of resistance; rejected the low spike and finished in the upper half of the days range, and the low volume might be signalling the last of the sellers?, or am I looking too hard for positives?
> Even though it looks a bit iffy atm I always ask myself would I consider shorting a stock in this position, and this one I wouldnt be game to take that punt ?   What do you make of the Twiggs divergance. Its pretty contrasting to the SP.




Firstly: is it a divergence or a convergence? Twigs I can't talk about - maybe coincidence.

If the 8th had a wider spread, then finishing on the high would have more weight. That weight would have translated in to a follow through maybe.

A down day with light volume resisting isn't too bullish, a small spread too! If it is the last of the sellers where are the buyers?

Try looking for negatives.

Regards
Snake


----------



## barney (12 December 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Firstly: is it a divergence or a convergence? Twigs I can't talk about - maybe coincidence.
> 
> If the 8th had a wider spread, then finishing on the high would have more weight. That weight would have translated in to a follow through maybe.
> 
> ...




Good point on the "buyers" .  I don't recall seeing this in a chart very often  where an out of the blue high volume day is followed by such a contrasting  low volume day.  Usually the reversal day has high volume as well .......... interesting ........... Would you short this one atm Snake? I'm guessing you'd be looking for further confirmation before doing that?   Cheers Barney.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Good point on the "buyers" .  I don't recall seeing this in a chart very often  where an out of the blue high volume day is followed by such a contrasting  low volume day.  Usually the reversal day has high volume as well .......... interesting ........... Would you short this one atm Snake? I'm guessing you'd be looking for further confirmation before doing that?   Cheers Barney.




Good Morning Barney,

That high volume day was most probably accumulation which may take time to effect higher prices. Often you can see high prices with high volume come in chunks - 2-3 days before they drop off.

Would I short it? Not yet.

If it is not bullish is it bearish?  Answering this may help. If it is neither why take a trade?

Snake


----------



## eMark (12 December 2006)

Regarding PSA's recent announcemnet "Shareholder Purchase Plan" at $2.40.

My question is to those who have participated in this type of thing before.

Why would you participate or purchase shares at this price when the current share price is below $2.40. The closing date is mid January, but even still surely it's success depends on the current share price being well above $2.40 asking price within this offer to make it attractive.


----------



## barney (12 December 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Good Morning Barney,
> 
> That high volume day was most probably accumulation which may take time to effect higher prices. Often you can see high prices with high volume come in chunks - 2-3 days before they drop off.
> 
> ...




Hi Snake,I agree. It is obviously neither Bearish (maybe short term) nor Bullish atm, so its a "mexican standoff".  My limited experience still indicates a bounce up (it looks like it might hit low $2.30's), but I would be guessing a return to $2.50 ish within a week (ish), but that is only based on a broad analysis ..... time will tell ........ PS I'd be surprised if it hit $2.20 in the near future, but you know my experience with this stuff!!    Good practice just the same ........ All the best, Barney.

Hi Emark, I guess that the $2.40 target gives more  creedence to the theory that the sp should bounce higher, but who knows??


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 December 2006)

eMark said:
			
		

> Why would you participate or purchase shares at this price when the current share price is below $2.40.




Exactly!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 December 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Hi Snake,I agree. It is obviously neither Bearish (maybe short term) nor Bullish atm, so its a "mexican standoff".  My limited experience still indicates a bounce up (it looks like it might hit low $2.30's), but I would be guessing a return to $2.50 ish within a week (ish), but that is only based on a broad analysis ..... time will tell ........ PS I'd be surprised if it hit $2.20 in the near future, but you know my experience with this stuff!!    Good practice just the same ........ All the best, Barney.



But it might go there though after some consolidation or slow trending action.

$2.33 last price. Look at today's price action then what happened leading up to it. It looks weak.


----------



## barney (15 December 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> But it might go there though after some consolidation or slow trending action.
> 
> $2.33 last price. Look at today's price action then what happened leading up to it. It looks weak.




It does look weak.   You could see that 2-3 days ago .... I can see it now ... experience can certainly save money ..... Its been a good lesson regardless .... Would it be fair to say, If it tests $2.20 , it would be at least a week b4 it got that low??   It does look like it could still bounce off around $2.30 though. 
Had a bit of a read through some of their fundamentals and can't really understand why the sp is diving so much ..... seems to be a bit of potential ..... but who knows about what makes a share price tick at times .... Cheers Barney.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 January 2007)

Barney,

What's happening with PSA now?


----------



## eMark (11 January 2007)

PSA 2.12 - WTF?!!


----------



## barney (11 January 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Barney,
> 
> What's happening with PSA now?




Howdy Snake, You nominated this could happen over 2 weeks ago. That is impressive analysis.  The volume on the downtrend has been fairly consistent to date, so until we see some evidence of the slide abating, it looks like it will continue,  Apart from the price of oil dropping are there any other fundamental reasons why it is diving like this?

I guess its a sit and wait for a reversal scenario now. Its too late to short, and its too early to try and pick the bottom (imo).  
Iv'e had a few stocks with charts like this ........... not pleasant when its happening   All the best to any current holders, Barney.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 January 2007)

eMark said:
			
		

> PSA 2.12 - WTF?!!



eMark,

Could you elaborate on your WTF? comment above please?


----------



## eMark (11 January 2007)

G'day Snake

Think about it. It's a reactionary statement (3 words, first letter of each). Not acceptable on this forum.

eMark



			
				It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> eMark,
> 
> Could you elaborate on your WTF? comment above please?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 January 2007)

barney said:
			
		

> Howdy Snake, You nominated this could happen over 2 weeks ago. That is impressive analysis.  The volume on the downtrend has been fairly consistent to date, so until we see some evidence of the slide abating, it looks like it will continue,  Apart from the price of oil dropping are there any other fundamental reasons why it is diving like this?
> 
> I guess its a sit and wait for a reversal scenario now. Its too late to short, and its too early to try and pick the bottom (imo).
> Iv'e had a few stocks with charts like this ........... not pleasant when its happening   All the best to any current holders, Barney.




Barney,

It's under the important MA, so any movement will probably be under it until:
1. It starts to accumulate under heavier volume consistently
2. All mentally abused holders stop SELLING

It all could be fundamental reasons for the slide. But how do you understand the stock you trade? By looking at its price. So I read the chart and go from there. 



> A technical opinion for you:
> 
> MAYBE:
> Support at $2.18
> ...




My analysis from September.

Regards
Snake


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 January 2007)

eMark said:
			
		

> G'day Snake
> 
> Think about it. It's a reactionary statement (3 words, first letter of each). Not acceptable on this forum.
> 
> eMark




Emark,
Pretty much deduced that. I was looking for some comment on the price and what you have to say about it - like discussion.


----------



## eMark (11 January 2007)

Fair enough, I really didn't think it was that hard to work out  

Ok. Whilst I'm not a chart expert and can't comment on that side with any real conviction, I do have a couple of thoughts. 

Oil price? Sellers are running scared reacting to that? It's being punished. Panic selling? ("Well nothing's happening here, I'm getting out" - syndrome). Maybe gas discoveries aren't impressing anymore? Maybe the oil aspect in China is what the holders are waiting for. 

What worries me is what I have discussed before. The capital rasing at $2.40 per share.....What capital are they hoping to raise when the on market price is around 2.12?

Honestly Snake, I don't know.....Feels like Hardman all over again. But we all know how that ended.



			
				It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Emark,
> Pretty much deduced that. I was looking for some comment on the price and what you have to say about it - like discussion.


----------



## LifeisShort (11 January 2007)

I don't know about you guys but there hasn't been any negative news coming from the company quite on the contrary....lots of positive exploration etc. The Negativity is more based on the oil price, plus the US is apparently going to raise royalties on petroleum/gas so companies like Petsec, Woodside will be affected. If you are looking long term then Petsec looks good.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 January 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> I don't know about you guys but there hasn't been any negative news coming from the company quite on the contrary....lots of positive exploration etc. The Negativity is more based on the oil price, plus the US is apparently going to raise royalties on petroleum/gas so companies like Petsec, Woodside will be affected. If you are looking long term then Petsec looks good.




That may be the case life is short.

But would you choose fantasy or reality?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 January 2007)

> The capital rasing at $2.40 per share.....What capital are they hoping to raise when the on market price is around 2.12?




It is just that.

Why do share markets exist? The answer lies in the above.


----------



## eMark (12 April 2007)

*Note to Yogi in Oz*

Could be time for another update (astroanalysis) on where you think PSA is going. 

The last 2-3 months have been very interesting to say the least, bouncing off 1.68, and maxing out again at 2.03. I'm finding this one very hard to pick, have given up on it at times, but it keeps drawing me back in. 

Thanks in advance. 

eMark


----------



## Ken (17 May 2007)

Interesting times for PSA. After presentation by chairmen valuing the company by brokers at $2.40 to $3.00

Up a 14%  

Theres a fair bit of upside on this still if the brokers reports valuations come true.  

The downward trend may have been broken today, but unlikely. I dare say theres a few people going short on this one still.

Buying now is better than buying at the top I guess.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 May 2007)

Ken said:


> Interesting times for PSA. After presentation by chairmen valuing the company by brokers at $2.40 to $3.00
> 
> Up a 14%
> 
> ...




Ken, 
The top is only a hindsight reality.
Psa has been a shorter's dream for a while.

Did you buy or do you plan to?


----------



## Ken (18 May 2007)

The top is hindsight correct. Only tomorrow that matters.  I used some profits to get into it.

Just going through a few broker reports, at current prices, PSA still seems undervalued.  However its out of favour.

I picked up 1000 shares just as a bit of a gut feeling, I have another oil/gas play in ARQ, add to my long term list.  No plans on trading it.

I don't like buying a stock in a down trend, but this one looks very undervalued, with a fair bit of potential long term. The downtrend will turn at some point with this one I feel, and everything was pretty upbeat today.

I got in at $1.545 so will just hold and if it falls a bit more no harm in getting another 1000.


Fundamentals have this trading on a very low PE.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 May 2007)

Ken said:


> The top is hindsight correct. Only tomorrow that matters.  I used some profits to get into it.
> 
> Just going through a few broker reports, at current prices, PSA still seems undervalued.  However its out of favour.
> 
> ...




Ken,
I'll be watching it for a setup, though not a buy yet for me. I hope it goes well for you.
Cheers


----------



## Ken (18 May 2007)

Well the market is down 54 points, and PSA is unchanged really. So I guess thats a positive sign.  Could easily have been a sell off after yesterdays gains.

Taking some profits.

Wouldn't surprise me if we saw some side ways action from here on in.

I think there are worse companies out there than PSA.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 May 2007)

Ken,

I would like to see a higher low form soon followed by another advance. If not we may see further weakness and we know what that entails.
Snake


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (20 June 2007)

Hello Ken,

Sideways it is, but in a slight slant of a style.
Weekly and daily look similar. I am waiting for the sign.


----------



## Ken (20 June 2007)

I am going to make a very bold statement, and say that the worst of PSA has been felt, and that there is now more upside than downside.

Reasons that it was oversold, and its true value will be realised in the next 12 months.

Stocks can be overbought also, but i reckon PSA is a very good stock to be holding in the next 12 months.


I look at volume. and the biggest days trading would sugguest that it has stabilised some wait.  I would be surprised if it dropped below $1.40.

I am watching this one very closely. Only hold small parcel, the graph reminds me of COE in the 40's. Some positive news must come, to get it really turning however.


It does take a lot for Oil/gas companies to come back infavour. ARQ prime example.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 June 2007)

Ken said:


> I am going to make a very bold statement, and say that the worst of PSA has been felt, and that there is now more upside than downside.
> 
> Reasons that it was oversold, and its true value will be realised in the next 12 months.
> 
> ...




Ken,

Good to see the commentary. I too believe the worst is past this now.

At worst I think another hit at the low is possible, but certainly sideways for a while if not slightly to the upside.

I am watching for an entry.

Snake


----------



## Knobby22 (22 June 2007)

I agree also.

It will be interesting to see if volumes rise when the reduced profit is announced.


----------



## coinemas (30 June 2007)

Hi Guys, 

PSA SP suddenly rose at the end of trading with substantial volume. Close at 1.465, any one knows anything?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 July 2007)

Well, today I finally got my indication that I should start. 
I am in and holding - sub $1.40...............


----------



## Ken (10 July 2007)

Do you think we have found bottom??

I think $1.33 was fitting that it bounced?

The downward trend over you say?


Looks like an over reaction to an announcement which was pretty much nothing..


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 July 2007)

Ken said:


> Do you think we have found bottom??
> 
> I think $1.33 was fitting that it bounced?
> 
> ...



I like the rejection of sub $1.35 ish. If it is going to continue down I feel it may have to break $1.30ish. when a lot of other stocks are dropping and holding it gives perspective to what happened with PSA today. 

Long term trend is not over, but the short term is, coupled with the rejection today .What can that mean?


----------



## TjamesX (10 July 2007)

Been in for over week at 1.46, I reckon buyers today at sub 1.40's may well have picked the low... only time will tell

One of the best small oil & gas co's listed in Aus from a fundamental perspective and is one of my largest holdings (of only 3 

I'm holding for 6-12 months looking for $2.00+

TJ


----------



## barney (11 July 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I like the rejection of sub $1.35 ish. If it is going to continue down I feel it may have to break $1.30ish. when a lot of other stocks are dropping and holding it gives perspective to what happened with PSA today.
> 
> Long term trend is not over, but the short term is, coupled with the rejection today .What can that mean?




Hows things Snake,  I remember when you "taught me a few things" re analysis using PSA as an example which was very helpful  ............... Looks to have been some "quiet" accumulation going on for a while on them, and it is shaping up nicely atm.  Will probably be a bit of selling pressure on the way back up, but now the low sp is looking like great value considering the fundamentals on them is also excellent ............. I bought in today, and it looks like a good "low risk" trade to me ............. Cheers.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 July 2007)

barney said:


> Hows things Snake,  I remember when you "taught me a few things" re analysis using PSA as an example which was very helpful  ............... Looks to have been some "quiet" accumulation going on for a while on them, and it is shaping up nicely atm.  Will probably be a bit of selling pressure on the way back up, but now the low sp is looking like great value considering the fundamentals on them is also excellent ............. I bought in today, and it looks like a good "low risk" trade to me ............. Cheers.



Barney,
How are things? All is well with me thanks.

My comments were just discussion and I disclosed my purchase. It may continue sideways for a while but If I am patient I may be rewarded with some appreciation. Lets see where it goes.

Regards
Snake


----------



## TjamesX (11 July 2007)

Sell side seems to be evaporating...

A close above 1.50 would be good. Tax loss selling complete, who's willing to sell their PSA shares now??

TJ


----------



## Ken (17 July 2007)

Well my gut was correct, in hitting bottom. I dont like the company all that much, but I still reckon its under valued.

Will wait and see, its in a hot sector at the moment, so no reason a good 50% cant be recovered in the next 12 months.

Still looks undervalued.

If the trend has changed, then we should be in for some good profits...

Theres only 3 trends - down, sideways, upwards.... you decide which way PSA is going...

Can you pick it?....


----------



## coinemas (17 July 2007)

PSA presentation was made to Macquarie Bank on 11th July and second qtr activities report will be released Thu 19th July. 

lets see if  these two events will be the catalyst for SP to break the $1.60 resistance.

Tue Aug 21 2007, PSA will again have a presentation in the oil and gasconference in Denver, will increase PSA's exposure amongst world's energy sector analyst.

http://www.docengines.com/ArticleFile.asp?Instance=105&ID=BA80C6402B7B4E8BBDCDCA1417EC1939

http://www.theoilandgasconference.com/




DYOR, as always.


----------



## Ken (21 July 2007)

Up 13 cents today... PSA is running.  I only hold very few, but I am happy with my analysis to this point.


----------



## coinemas (21 July 2007)

Big volume on Friday. 

Broker Tolhurst recommend buy with target price $ 2.90
Broker BBY target price  $ 3.09


Any chartist who can  help to confirm the target price? It would be good entry timing if  PSA is also technically viable. 

DYOR


----------



## Trader Paul (21 July 2007)

Hi folks,

PSA ... March and April 2008, this one
should be absolutely on fire  ... possibly
something to do with new technology,
around 21-22042008 ... 

More later.

happy days

 paul


----------



## TjamesX (23 July 2007)

On a down day for the market Petsec is rocketing along 3.5% and is at $1.73 now....

Should be some volatility on the way up - but all I can see is $2+

TJ


----------



## Lachlan6 (23 July 2007)

I jumped into (PSA) today after it was screaming out to me as a textbook double bottom pattern confirmed. I believe there are soo many things going for it technically with the big volume confirmation on the breakout, coupled with the very nice bullish divergence in OBV and MACD. Furthermore it has broken the long term downtrend in place since the double top pattern in 2006. 

I see the first target at around $2.16, being former support turned now resistance as well as the 61.8% retracement level from 2006 highs. From there it should challenge the 50% level ($2.42) and if it can break the $2.70 region, look for it to eventually challenge its old highs. However this is a long way off, but there is no denying the classical nature of (PSA) and its chart pattern in my opinion.


----------



## barney (31 July 2007)

PSA has done well relative to the general market over the last few days.  I noticed a large seller bumped the price down towards the close, but, in after close trade, another large buyer gobbled up the 150,000 shares on offer, so there is still some serious accumulating going on. 

Looks to be holding the recent $1.50 support well. If it holds above todays close of $1.59 (might drop to mid one fifties to complete the current abc ??) and continues up to break through recent high of $1.79 it will be looking even better for a steady run up. All assuming the general market behaves of course ........... can't be sure about that :dunno:

(You still holding Snake??) Cheers.


----------



## Ken (28 August 2007)

Anyone listened to the presentation on PSA?

All sounds a little bit messy.

A lot going on...

A lot of could be's....

Any thoughts?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 September 2007)

PSA is popping it head back up today - though volume is light.
It seems to have held at $1.38 -1.40ish for a few days.


----------



## TjamesX (23 October 2007)

Unfortunately had to sell mine after a house purchase recently (got out at 1.65).... seems to be running again, now at 1.83

Fundamental picture still good

Looking for $2+


----------



## rustyheela (23 October 2007)

This comment is not stock related but just as an aside tjamesx, i see u r using an aphex twin avatar. You a fan?


----------



## TjamesX (1 November 2007)

rustyheela said:


> This comment is not stock related but just as an aside tjamesx, i see u r using an aphex twin avatar. You a fan?




Not as much as I use to be... but yes

--------------------------------------------------------

PSA up to 193.5!!


----------



## TjamesX (26 November 2007)

OK, found some funds,

Back in at 1.53, looking for 2+ in the next 6 months

Comsec initiated coverage and have a buy with price target of $3, China drilling starts soon, fundamental picture is good

TJ


----------



## michael_selway (1 January 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> PSA ... March and April 2008, this one
> should be absolutely on fire  ... possibly
> ...




Hm i see 

Btw does anyone know the mine life of this company?

thx

MS

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 20.0 5.4 21.6 22.8 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.9 *

Business Description 
Petsec Energy Limited (PSA) is involved in the exploration, development and production of oil and gas. Operations are focused on the shallow waters of the Gulf of Mexico, USA and Beibu Gulf, China.


----------



## Trader Paul (17 January 2008)

Hi folks,

PSA ... a significant and negative cycle today, should see us near the
August 2007 lows and over the next couple of months, PSA should 
return to an uptrend, being particularly strong in March and April 2008:

         24012008 ..... minor news for PSA, but major news about oil prices, generally.

         04022008 ..... minor news

         11022008 ..... positive for PSA, with oil prices being VERY STRONG

    06-10032008 ..... minor news

         12032008 ..... positive spotlight on PSA ... 

    28-31032008 ..... 2 cycles bring significant and positive news, may trigger
                            a strong rally.

1004-16062008 ..... should be a VERY POSITIVE period for PSA and especially
                            strong, in April 2008:

    10-11042008 ..... 2 positive cycles

        14042008 ..... 2 positive cycles and new expected here

   23-24042008 ..... 4 positive cycles come together, so PSA should be BOOOMING ... !~! 

       28042008 ..... minor and positive news expected

       12052008 ..... minor and positive light on PSA

  16-19052008 ..... minor and positive cycle ..... finance-related ... ???

  23-30052008 ..... very significant and negative news expected here,
                           offset by a positive aspect = flat trading for PSA ???

..... but, the best news about PSA, there will be another very strong period,
in November/December 2008.

More later .....

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (7 March 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> PSA ... a significant and negative cycle today, should see us near the
> August 2007 lows and over the next couple of months, PSA should
> ...






Hi folks,

PSA ... right now, it's only one week into March 08 and PSA is making 
a V-bottom, so get set for a sharp rally off the lows ... see post above
for anticipated PSA time cycles, over the next couple of months ..... 

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## lioness (19 March 2008)

Trader Paul,

Strong March and April you say? 

It couldn't get any worse with only 2 weeks left in March, I am not sure your astro analysis is on the same planet.

Never seen such aggressive selling like this, it is either being forced down by an accumulator or one of the directors are in trouble with margin lending.


----------



## Trader Paul (27 March 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> PSA ... a significant and negative cycle today, should see us near the
> August 2007 lows and over the next couple of months, PSA should
> ...






Hi folks,

PSA ..... last two trading days have been dojis, which also
confirmed the morning star low, made on 20032008 ..... 

..... and back to high volume today, as well .....

..... chart looking good now, setting us up for the 2 positive time cycles
expected over the next few trading days (see post above) ... !~!

happy days

  paul

P.S. ...... holding PSA ..... 



=====


----------



## BenH (27 March 2008)

I don't understand, looking at the past reports, all of their explorations lately have been misses, so if this is the case, why would the share price go up?
Can anyone tell me what PSA is actually worth considering the bad news lately?


----------



## BenH (30 March 2008)

I am new to this, lol, but having fun. However its so very confusing. I'm considering these, anyone got any ideas???


----------



## blehgg (4 April 2008)

BenH said:


> I don't understand, looking at the past reports, all of their explorations lately have been misses, so if this is the case, why would the share price go up?
> Can anyone tell me what PSA is actually worth considering the bad news lately?




PSA looking a bit suss this afternoon..... 

especially with nothing decent reported.... somethings up???

65 buyers for 977,401 units 	26 sellers for 292,460 units


----------



## peteai (4 April 2008)

blehgg said:


> PSA looking a bit suss this afternoon.....
> 
> especially with nothing decent reported.... somethings up???
> 
> 65 buyers for 977,401 units 	26 sellers for 292,460 units




Yes it did seem to take off at some point today
Could  it possibly related to people unwinding short positions i.e buying unrelated to news. Or perhaps as you suggest we may find in time some good news we should have all been made aware of ??
____________
Cheers
Peteai


----------



## blehgg (4 April 2008)

peteai said:


> Yes it did seem to take off at some point today
> Could  it possibly related to people unwinding short positions i.e buying unrelated to news. Or perhaps as you suggest we may find in time some good news we should have all been made aware of ??
> ____________
> Cheers
> Peteai




I'm not sure, I was just making an early observation ~ I sold out a while ago with a small loss (which I'm glad I did) ~ 

Just thought it was something I would highlight for discussion in case it was missed.


----------



## BenH (4 April 2008)

I find it strange, there were a lot of small parsels of shares sold, and then some bigger ones?

03:10:43 PM	0.805	9,000	7,245.00	 
03:10:43 PM	0.805	2,692	2,167.06	 
03:10:43 PM	0.805	258	207.69	 
03:10:43 PM	0.805	10	8.05	 
02:59:27 PM	0.800	4,300	3,440.00	 

Is this normal? or were people trying to jack up the price to get rid of shares?


----------



## Trader Paul (4 April 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> PSA ... a significant and negative cycle today, should see us near the
> August 2007 lows and over the next couple of months, PSA should
> ...






Hi folks,

PSA ..... finished up 11% today .... so looking good. ahead of the next round
of positive cycles, as posted on 17012008 and detailed above ..... 

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## BenH (5 April 2008)

So Paul in your crystal ball, where do you envisage the price going to??? How do you come up with these predictions?


----------



## Ken (17 April 2008)

As a stock in a sector running really hot, PSA has been a terrible performer.

The US dollar related stock may be playing a part in this....

Can anyone shed any light as to why PSA has increased production by 28% but lost 75% of its value?


----------



## golfmos123 (20 April 2008)

Yes, not doing well in a sector that is pumping (no pun intended).

Saw a broker report released on Friday (18 April) with a valuation just above $2.  ie long term BUY, short term HOLD.

Still no compelling reason to buy just yet.


----------



## Trader Paul (24 April 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 17012008:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...







Hi folks,

PSA ..... news comes in, right on time ... 

  "Petsec awarded two new leases Gulf of Mexico USA"

..... let's see, if the market likes it !~!

have a great weekend

   paul


----------



## Red Fatboy (29 April 2008)

Share price up today on good drilling results. Hopefully we can see some solid gains in the SP, reflecting the true value of this company,which has enormous potential,but operating in a very difficult sector in these uncertain times.


----------



## Trader Paul (29 April 2008)

Hi folks,

Positive time cycle is right on time .... and as per post above, there's 
more positive aspects to come, over the next few weeks ... 

28042008 ... more positive news expected ... and right on time, too ... !~!

12052008 ..... minor and positive aspect

16-19052008 ..... 2 positive cycles

23-30052008 ..... significant negative news expected here

..... but, the best news about PSA, there will be another very strong
period, in November/December 2008.

happy days

paul



===


----------



## Trader Paul (2 May 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Positive time cycle is right on time .... and as per post above, there's
> more positive aspects to come, over the next few weeks ...
> ...






Hi folks,

PSA ... up again, today ... makes this move look good, with more 
positive cycles to come, this month ... see details above ..... 

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## tadpole (6 May 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Positive time cycle is right on time .... and as per post above, there's
> more positive aspects to come, over the next few weeks ...
> ...




where does one get such in depth information as this? i would presume from charts, but mine doesn't look into the future as good as your's does.

How do i get me one of these?  I'm a newbie       Help would be appreciated.


----------



## oldblue (7 May 2008)

Tealeaves, tadpole. You'll have to start drinking tea!

Oh, and it pays to know when such things as quarterly reports, AGM's etc are due.


----------



## Trader Paul (16 May 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Positive time cycle is right on time .... and as per post above, there's
> more positive aspects to come, over the next few weeks ...
> ...






Hi folks,

PSA ... as per post above, another positive move comes in
... and right on time, too ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## dutchie (16 May 2008)

G'day Trader Paul

Nice call (irrespective of how you do it).

Up 16% today - but no announcements. Speeding ticket coming up?

Cheers

dutchie


----------



## Trader Paul (17 May 2008)

dutchie said:


> G'day Trader Paul
> 
> Nice call (irrespective of how you do it).
> 
> ...




=====



Hi folks,

PSA ..... figure it must be a leaky play on China, as HZN
and ROC also gained today, but no apparent news, as yet ...

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## dj_420 (17 May 2008)

I think they are actually undervalued, low market cap for current gas producer, although relatively short gas life 5-6 years we do have the China Beibo oil coming online 2010 (estimated) and more gas projects in next few months.

Technically it looks like a nice turnaround. Current PE of 6.


----------



## Trader Paul (19 May 2008)

Hi folks,

PSA ... sure has been a good ride and still no news, as yet ... !~!

..... buy the rumour and sell the news, maybe ... ???

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## GREENS (19 May 2008)

Trader Paul, I’m hoping that significant negative patch of news you’ve described between 23-30/5/08 is not in regards to the China development. The only thing putting my mind at ease is that all JV partners have stated that an investment decision is not due until sometime during 3Q 08.  Maybe this is what will contribute to PSA’s strong momentum that you have pointed out later on in 08. 

The one thing I can’t seem to comprehend about Beibu Gulf is the varying recoverable reserve and production capacity estimates. How can each JV partner have such a wide ranging view on these key factors? Anyone got any ideas?

ROC – 

2P reserves: 24-29MMBO for Wei 6-12, Wei 6-12-S and Wei 12-8 West and production capacity of 10,000-15,000BOPD with first production due in 2010-2011. 

PSA – 

2P reserves: 19-27MMBO for the Wei 6-12 and Wei 6-12-S and 10MMBO for Wei 12-8 West i.e. overall 2P reserves of 29-37MMBO. Production capacity of 25,000-30,000BOPD with first Production due in early 2010. 

HZN – 

2P Reserves: 33-38MMBO for Wei 6-12 and Wei 6-12-S and 11MMBO for Wei 12-8 West i.e. overall 2P reserves of 44-49MMBO and production Capacity of 20,000-25,000BOPD with first production due in early 2010.


----------



## michael_selway (19 May 2008)

dj_420 said:


> I think they are actually undervalued, low market cap for current gas producer, although relatively short gas life 5-6 years we do have the China Beibo oil coming online 2010 (estimated) and more gas projects in next few months.
> 
> Technically it looks like a nice turnaround. Current PE of 6.




Hm short gas life, are you talkign about PSA?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 12.9 16.8 4.5 27.3 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## oldblue (20 May 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Hm short gas life, are you talkign about PSA?
> 
> *Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share)
> 2007 2008 2009 2010
> ...




Good morning michael

I don't quite follow your point. Are you saying that projected earnings out a mere 2 years disproves a " short gas life"?
What am I missing?


----------



## solomon (5 June 2008)

There may be a short gas life but in PSA's favour is that gas prices are still up despite oil heading south. Perhaps there is a  some switching to gas which from oil going on where possible which means the all time high gas prices may not be the subject of speculation. In that case PSA is going to make a killing over the next few years. There is my  worth. I can only hope someone else is lstening given that I'm a holder.


----------



## oldblue (6 June 2008)

The problem with that is that PSA have hedged a fair bit of future production at prices well below the current ~$12. I've read that this includes 70% of current quarter at $7-80, 30% of December quarter at $8-50, 40% of 2009 production at $8-50. Still pretty good prices and at least it's not 100% !

Disc: Holding PSA


----------



## solomon (6 June 2008)

oldblue said:


> The problem with that is that PSA have hedged a fair bit of future production at prices well below the current ~$12. I've read that this includes 70% of current quarter at $7-80, 30% of December quarter at $8-50, 40% of 2009 production at $8-50. Still pretty good prices and at least it's not 100% !
> 
> Disc: Holding PSA




That is a problem with my argument, I hadn't realised they had hedged at those levels, guess I should have done a bit more detailed research - hmm this means I will have to reconsider my position. thanks.


----------



## Hatchy (13 August 2008)

Anyone have any idea what the heck is going on with PSA's share price over the last few weeks?
I can't believe it could drop lower, then it seemingly mocks me and does!


----------



## StatsMan (14 September 2008)

Hatchy said:


> Anyone have any idea what the heck is going on with PSA's share price over the last few weeks?
> I can't believe it could drop lower, then it seemingly mocks me and does!




The share price has dropped substantially!!  I'm guessing that people have been scared off by talk of lower oil prices and the string of hurricanes in the Gulf of Mexico.  I personally think that the stock is a bargain at 40 cents, IMO energy are just going to keep rising over the next decade, so I think they should have the ability to make good profits long term.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2008)

StatsMan said:


> The share price has dropped substantially!!  I'm guessing that people have been scared off by talk of lower oil prices and the string of hurricanes in the Gulf of Mexico.  I personally think that the stock is a bargain at 40 cents, IMO energy are just going to keep rising over the next decade, so I think they should have the ability to make good profits long term.




Why do you think they are such a bargain statsman?

The only thing you have mentioned is long term oil prices, so following that theory you should buy every oil stock.

more analysis is needed


----------



## StatsMan (14 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Why do you think they are such a bargain statsman?
> 
> The only thing you have mentioned is long term oil prices, so following that theory you should buy every oil stock.
> 
> more analysis is needed




Wrong.  Following that logic you should buy every UNDERVALUED oil stock.  I believe PSA is undervalued at its current share price.  This is based on having examined: (i) their proved, possible and probable reserves; (ii) forecast oil and gas prices; and (iii) the current valuation of the stock by the market.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2008)

So why not provide these figures in order to for other people to be able to put their opinions also?


----------



## StatsMan (14 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> So why not provide these figures in order to for other people to be able to put their opinions also?




I'm not going to dredge up all of the figures that I've analysed and most of my own analyses have required some degree of modelling.  Besides all of the data is accessible in the last annual report and the subsequent ASX announcements. Also, people should do their own research and not rely on mine.  If you disagree with me about PSA, then thats fine (in fact it is great - it means you have an opinion), but after looking at their value in terms of assetts and production against their current share price / market cap, they are a bargain (in my opinion).  Just out of interest, what is your opinion of PSA?


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2008)

I have no opinion of PSA, i have barely even heard of it.

I am merely doing my job as moderator in asking for more info. In the future, any posts stating a stock is a 'bargain' or the like will be removed if they do not provide some tangible reasoning. TA, FA, whatever you like, aside from just opinions, you need the reasons for those opinions.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## StatsMan (14 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I have no opinion of PSA, i have barely even heard of it.
> 
> I am merely doing my job as moderator in asking for more info. In the future, any posts stating a stock is a 'bargain' or the like will be removed if they do not provide some tangible reasoning. TA, FA, whatever you like, aside from just opinions, you need the reasons for those opinions.
> 
> ...




Hi Prawn,

thanks for letting me know - I'm pretty new here.  Just out of interest, what constitutes "tangible reasoning".  I see plenty of posts from the TAs of the world claiming things like "on December 08 there will be good news for PSA" without any issues.

Cheers, 

StatsMan


----------



## peteai (14 October 2008)

Hello,

Anyone have a good reason why PETSEC is this low - I mean a few months ago it was trading above $1.20 - I know shares and energy shares have been knocked about a bit - but this is getting beyong ridiculous - I mean a forecast PE of 1 in a couple of years.........unless there is something else??

PETEAI


----------



## oldblue (14 October 2008)

Several possible reasons apart from the slide in the PoO, and that of gas which has affected the SP of all O&G companies.

A perception that PSA havn't replaced reserves in recent times as fields deplete.
Uncertainty around Beibu Gulf development.
Effect of recent hurricane in Gulf of Mexico - several facilities shut in as at 18 September.

Biggest reason may be that announcement of 18 Sept said that there would be an update in a week's time. Hasn't happened!


----------



## roadtripping (14 October 2008)

Agree with Oldblue,
future output uncertain.
In addition to the (temp) closures in Gulf of Mexico, the more recent test drills have had disappionting (non-profitable) output and been capped off.


----------



## oldblue (14 October 2008)

Announcement just out. Maybe someone reads our posts.

Net gas production increased to 27m cubic feet per day on 11 Oct.
Three fields representing production of 10 cuft pd still shut in. One being repaired, the other 2 expected to resume in December.

As production in November 2007 was about 50m cuft pd, it looks like PSA is now producing at a little over half of expected output.



Next production update in quarterly report due 23 October.


----------



## psychic (15 October 2008)

*Petsec production increases to 27 million cubic feet of gas*

Announcement out

check the source: 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00890200


----------



## psychic (17 October 2008)

*More flow rates confirmed by PSA today*

See the announcement

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00891482

Miles Timber No 1 Well Test 1.7 MMCFD and 170 BOPD per day


----------



## oldblue (17 October 2008)

psychic said:


> *More flow rates confirmed by PSA today*
> 
> See the announcement
> 
> ...




I guess every little bit helps but it's not going to do much to get production back to 50 mmcfd !

Or for the SP either!


----------



## oldblue (17 October 2008)

On the other hand, 68% of 170 bopd is not to be sneezed at.
Worth about AUD4m pa to PSA at current prices.


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 October 2009)

This just came up in a scan. I've never looked at it before & can understand the loss of interest from a year ago but I will be keeping an eye on the chart for the next few days/weeks as a possible short/medium term play. Anyone else interested in it? Is there some fundamental flaw (debts, oil dried up) that I should know about? Or is it just another victim of the now finished & dead Bear Market? 



Depending on what it does maybe an entry around .24  or if it holds up maybe the .30 level of today


----------



## Trader Paul (17 April 2010)

Hi folks,

PSA ... there is still a positive time cycle working in its favour, this week and  
when the market has digested all of the news from the past week, we may 
see some further long-term positions being taken ... 

have a great week ahead

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (27 April 2010)

Hi folks,

PSA ..... still ticking up nicely, ten days on ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Niqo (4 May 2010)

26c now from 32c last week? Is this being affected by the Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill - what now for the leases they say they are highest bidders on?


----------



## greggles (21 June 2018)

Petsec Energy is flying on no news. Volume is up and since 13 June it has been making higher highs and higher lows every day. It is currently at 20c, having risen from 11c on 12 June.

PSA received a speeding ticket from the ASX on 15 June and their response reads as follows (in part):


> On 15 June 2018, the Company received a price query from ASX due to the recent increase in the price and  volume of trading in the Company's securities, the share price having risen from 11 cents on 12 June 2018 to a high of 15 cents on 15 June 2018. A copy of ASX's letter is attached. In answer to the specific questions asked by ASX, the Company states as follows:
> 
> 1. The Company is not aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced which, if  known by some in the market, could be an explanation for the recent trading in the securities of the  Company. The Company released an Investor Presentation to the ASX on 29 May 2018 which provided an update to the market on the Company's assets in the USA and Yemen, and in particular, the  imminent proposed development/appraisal/exploration drilling on the Hummer Gas/Oil Field in the Gulf of  Mexico, USA , which is expected to commence in July/August 2018. Using the 29 May Presentation, management has recently commenced a marketing campaign, engaging with brokers and analysts, to  appraise them of, and discuss, the upcoming development/appraisal/exploration drilling at Hummer and the potential upside to the Company of the six target reservoirs planned to be intersected by the Main Pass 270 B-2 well.
> 
> ...




So, no idea what is currently going on with PSA.


----------

